# Winch Leads? Cable breakage?



## Hotfeet (Dec 24, 2013)

What do you guys use for a winch lead? My cable always wears out near the end from repeated use. I just shorten it keep using it but it really solves nothing. I have seen some cordage like end leads out there. Any good experience with the same issue?
Thanks


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Check out this thread. I posted a few pics of a bullet proof setup. Ditch the cable and forget about rope. 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=87754


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

Strap is the way to go. I picked up a cheap tow strap a few years ago, cut it down to 2 10' lengths. It's diluct taped to the drum. Haven't had to use the second strap, the first one still looks and works like new.

I pull it off in the summer and put the steel cable back on if I decide to go play in the mud.


----------

